# Taste of the Wild



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I just bought the dogs a bag of Taste of the Wild - Pacific Stream, and they LOVED it. A few of them even picked it out from the pieces of leftover Canidae ALS and Natural Balance Ultra served with it from their previous mix (which they'll have to finish up tomorrow). It's certainly pungent stuff. Next time we'll try either the High Prairie or Wetlands version. Anyone care to share their experiences with this food?


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

2 of my guys are on TOTW High Prairie....I love it...they are both doing very well....the only reason my pug is not on it is because we have her on wellness reduced calorie because she is a big fatty


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

My guys love TOTW!! We used the Pacific Stream but never tried their other formulas. I would still be feeding it to them but the price is too high here and there is only one store stocking it and it's not in reliably enough


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Wynpyp said:


> My guys love TOTW!! We used the Pacific Stream but never tried their other formulas. I would still be feeding it to them but the price is too high here and there is only one store stocking it and it's not in reliably enough


bummer ....I found a mom and pop all dog food store about 9 miles from my house that is awesome ...a little more pricey then petsmart but there selection of food rocks...they even have prepackaged frozen raw...I'm just hoping that with the economy the way it is that they can stay open


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

We had Nallah on High Prairie before, she didn't do too great on it. 

I'm not sure what it was. She didn't seem to like it as much as her other food, I was trying to do a rotation with her between TOTW and Wellness CORE. She had some pretty loose stools and like I said just didn't care for it all that much. I have heard of a lot of dogs liking and doing very well on any of the TOTW flavors though. 

I'd say as long as your dogs like it and they do good on it, go for it, its a pretty decent food!! In my area, it was relatively cheap for a Premium kibble as well!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Nallah06 said:


> We had Nallah on High Prairie before, she didn't do too great on it.
> 
> I'm not sure what it was. She didn't seem to like it as much as her other food, I was trying to do a rotation with her between TOTW and Wellness CORE. She had some pretty loose stools and like I said just didn't care for it all that much. I have heard of a lot of dogs liking and doing very well on any of the TOTW flavors though.
> 
> I'd say as long as your dogs like it and they do good on it, go for it, its a pretty decent food!! In my area, it was relatively cheap for a Premium kibble as well!


LOL...I had the exact opposite of your situation...I started my guys out on Wellness because it got such good reviews and 2 of them had horrible gas and big nasty poo...so we switched over to TOTW and have had great results...

just goes to show how much dogs are individuals ...my pug is doing just fine on Wellness


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

My dogs will eat almost anything I offer them, and to be honest, I'm not terribly put off by a bit of gas or loose stools (at least so long as the problem isn't non-stop and "explosive"). I enjoy offering them a wide variety of flavors in kibble, canned, treats and raw. I've had a few clients rave about Taste of the Wild, so it's nice to see some positive posts about it here, too, after my own positive experience.

TOTW is available at the local co-op, but if it's out I can always pick up Wellness or Canidae there, or Solid Gold, Natural Balance or Blue Buffalo at Petco, or Innova, California Naturals or the Honest Kitchen at the newer privately owned pet store in town. Just a few years ago there weren't nearly so many choices here, so I can truly appreciate the luxury of availability and sympathize with those who don't have the same.


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

I have to hide the bags/containers of TOTW from my dogs or they will tear the lid off and I will come in and there they will be with their heads down in the bag lol.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

we just had to buy a bag yesterday, we ran out. i think we went with the pacific stream this time. but we do feed them all formulas, and dont have a problem with any of them.

i love the stuff, my girls look great on it! i hear a lot of peoples dogs go nuts over it, but i think that has to do with the mass amount of aroma it has! very smelly stuff. but heck, if my girls like it, and do well on it, i like it!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

TOTW appears to be an excellent food. I would probably feed it to my dogs if it wern't made by Diamond Foods, whom I do not trust. I'm able to get fresh buffalo (bison) and venison, so I don't need them.


----------



## Jake Jackson (Sep 6, 2008)

I have Zeus on Innova, but was recently considering doing a rotation with TOTW... But instead of a rotation what about just getting a big bag of both and mixing them together and serving that way?

Picked up some TOTW trial packs gonna see how Zeus likes those.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Luna's on TOTW Wetlands formula. She really liked it... at first. Then I accidentally bought the High Prairie formula and she was not a fan. I switched back to the Wetlands formula, and sometimes she likes it, other times she doesn't seem too interested. She has a lot of issues going on right now though... loose/runny stool in VAST quantities, UTI, lethargy, etc. Not sure if it's food related or not, but we're going to the vet for the 5th time on Friday. 

She likes Natural Balance Duck & Potato treats, but turns up her nose at the Venison & Sweet Potato formula. There's also venison in the High Prairie formula of TOTW... Maybe she doesn't like venison!


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

I had Bella and Bug on TOTW High Prairie at one time. They loved it but they had loose waterey stools for a month solid. I finally got so fed up with "premium foods" and put them on Purina and their stools instantly firmed up and they liked it too as well as had shiney, full coats and lots of energy.


----------



## Buckshot (May 9, 2010)

I have a 5 1/2month old english setter, stools are always different (vet says everything is OK) on Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy. Wondering about trying TOTW out, should I stick to a puppy formula food or try TOTW ?

Thanks


----------



## pandakins (Dec 9, 2009)

After reading some stuff on here, I think I'm going to switch my dogs to a quality dog food. TOTW sounds great, but what is the biggest sized bag and how much does it usually cost?


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I had Gizmo on the Pacific Stream for a while, but he HATED it. I think it was the smell...the fish did him in. He wouldn't go anywhere near his bowl for days at a time. I would put it down and he wouldn't touch it. I would pick it up and put it back at dinner and he wouldn't touch it. Eventually he got hungry enough that he ate it, but he still didn't eat with any real enthusiasm, so i switched him back to his Blue Buff.

On the positive side--when he did eat it (the month that I kept him on it) his stool was firmer and smaller and (oddly enough) he stopped his gross poo eating habit. When I put him back on BB, he had bigger poos and, well, the nasty habit is back. Yuck.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I've used it, and Webster and Mira did pretty well. I rotated between Pacific Stream, High Prairie, and Wetlands as I rarely feed two bags of the exact same thing in a row.



pandakins said:


> After reading some stuff on here, I think I'm going to switch my dogs to a quality dog food. TOTW sounds great, but what is the biggest sized bag and how much does it usually cost?


Here it's about $40 for the biggest bag, which is 30lbs.


----------



## pandakins (Dec 9, 2009)

A 17lb bag of Iams is $18 and I saw somewhere that a 15lb bag of TOTW is $20, so not much difference for a much better food. I'm thinking about trying this with my Heelers, though they've only ever eaten Iams so I hope they don't get sick when switching foods.


EDIT:
Just got back from the Pet Supermarket and got 3 free samples of each TOTW flavor. I gave a little bit of the Roasted Fowl to my youngest who won't eat her Iams food in the morning anymore and she ate it right up. I offered a handful of her old food afterwards and she wouldn't eat it. I'll make my final decision after going through all of the bags, but I think I'm gonna switch to TOTW.


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

We did the TOTW Wetlands for a while and it was great, my dog's stools looked great on it, but she gained weight that she didn't need to gain, and she only eats less than a cup per day which isn't a lot for a cocker spaniel. So now I have her on the reduced fat Wellness Core. I didn't care for the smell of the pacific stream either. Too fishy. The wetlands doesn't smell bad though.


----------



## pandakins (Dec 9, 2009)

I definitely think I have a picky eater... I'll have to monitor her stool while I have the sample bags and see how she does. Are there any good brands that are less expensive than TOTW by chance?


----------



## Ty_Tyler (Sep 17, 2009)

pamperedpups said:


> Anyone care to share their experiences with this food?


My dogs are 8 and 9 years of age. They have been on TOTW for six months now and I believe I found a kibble I am finally happy with for their health. They eat the FOWL flavor and love it!


----------



## AngelandShifusHuman (Jun 16, 2010)

I switched my lab to TOTW (prairie and wetlands) and she loves it. Before I was giving her Iams and Purina but past winters she started getting stiff joints and she was overweight. I read that grain free was good for joints. I initially used EVO, but she wasn't too crazy about it and had runny poo throughout. After that bag was over we tried TOTW and well she is a different dog on it. Has lots of energy, isn't shedding that bad (which is big deal with a black Lab) and her poops are smaller and well formed and she doesn't stink that bad.

Now my newly adopted schnauzer isn't too crazy about TOTW.


----------



## Fresh Paint (Jul 27, 2010)

I want to switch my dogs over to TOTW soon. For some weird reason though TSC has it and not PetSmart. =/ Works for me though as I'm a horse person and I'm always at TSC anyways. If I do try it I will post back here about my experience with it. I do have a sample though that is Salmon flavored though.


----------



## Staffordshire (Jul 31, 2010)

Angel's_mom said:


> We did the TOTW Wetlands for a while and it was great, my dog's stools looked great on it, but she gained weight that she didn't need to gain, and she only eats less than a cup per day which isn't a lot for a cocker spaniel. So now I have her on the reduced fat Wellness Core. I didn't care for the smell of the pacific stream either. Too fishy. The wetlands doesn't smell bad though.


I am on my first bag of TOTW and I am having the same problem, both my girls have gained weight since eating it. This week I cut back on their portions, they are pretty small portions too so I am waiting to see if they seem hungry. Mine seem to do the best on Wellness Core, so I will probably go back to it when this is gone.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

My dogs have been eating Taste of the Wild for over a year and they like it, it makes them healthy and shiny coats. I think it is a good food for the price. Most often people who complain of their dogs having loose stools on it, are over feeding. When you are feeding a good quality grain free food, your dogs do not have to eat as much to maintain a healthy weight. Less intake, less output. 

I just got that shelter pup for my nephew and the shelter sent along a small bag of science diet food saying that is what she had been eating. I was going to immediately start mixing the taste of the wild food to ween her off of that crappy science diet food. The pup made the switch much quicker by picking out all the pieces of taste of the wild and leaving the crap science diet all over the floor. I think that speaks for itself.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

Our dogs have been eating TOTW (fish formula) for a few years now. They all do great. It's one of only two foods our Chow will eat and which does not give him loose stools. Everyone has normal stools, great skin and coat, etc. 

I don't find the smell too strong, which is odd as usually anything remotely fishy sets my stomach off. It just smells like dog food to me..


----------



## Staffordshire (Jul 31, 2010)

All of mine like it and maybe I am just feeding too much which is why they gained weight. I have cut back now so we will see what happens. I have added extra exercise to get the added weight off. It does cost less than the Wellness Core. My girl Amstaff's coat doesn't seem as shiny though as it was on the Wellness, maybe it is just the switch transition?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I really do like TOTW. I think, for the price, it's a really good food. I bought a few cans of TOTW (not the fishy one, I think the bison one, and then the other one). Jackson never ever has problems with canned food. He's eaten so many different types over the last 1.5yrs. When eating the TOTW cans, I mixed a little bit into his Acana kibble (it was not a lot of food) and he had really loose stools. I figured it was the bully sticks he had eaten that day (started a thread on it). So I threw that can away, we didn't eat it for a week. Opened the other can a few days, mixed it in his food for breakfast and dinner, and he had loose stools again! So odd. I was definitely not over-feeding (I'm totally aware of how people do that!) and he can eat other high quality foods (Orijen, Acana, Go! Endurance) just fine. I guess something didn't mix right with him?  I like TOTW tho. I think it was just my dog.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

pandakins said:


> I definitely think I have a picky eater... I'll have to monitor her stool while I have the sample bags and see how she does. Are there any good brands that are less expensive than TOTW by chance?


If your dog can handle grains, 4 Health at Tractor Supply looks to be a good quality, affordable option. Other folks have recommended Kirkland, which I think is at Costco.


----------



## allaboutthepits (Sep 18, 2010)

I have 2 pits a 3yr old female and a 10 month old male. I feed high prairie and my 3yr old has done great on it but my 10 month old has had a very bad shedding problem and the food is the only thing I changed I just think he doesn't handle the high protien or the different protien (bison and venison) but I still think this is a very good food and will continue to feed it to my older female


----------



## Lauryn2000 (Sep 14, 2010)

I finally found a place that sells TOTW,so I purchased three cans of their salmon and a couple of salmon from California Natures.Max has no digestive issues with canned foods only the dry food we have to do the transition with.Canned is only fed for breakfast so we gave a can of TOTW and he had very loose stool later that day.Next day tried the California and stool was back to being firm.So,yesterday we exchanged the two TOTW for two California.

He's also on canned:Blue Buffalo,Pinnacle,Natural Balance,Blue Buffalo Wild Wilderness Salmon/Turkey/Duck and once in awhile Wellness Salmon

Merricks we found out makes him scratch,itch and bite every body part on him,so we took him off that a few weeks ago...wet and dry (Before Grain)

Dry food: Pinnacle Duck he's doing excellent on,no itchy skin.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

No food works well for every dog. Same as with people  ) Always best to feed what works best for your particular pet 

I've only used the TOTW canned a few times. We used it when Newt first came home and we had a ton of meds we had to get into her. She did fine. She does have a cast iron stomach though...that's what you get when you're 4 lbs and spent an unknown amount of time wandering the desert, I guess. We don't feed canned regularly though, so haven't needed it since then.


----------

